# Reg File Help Needed



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I need my hand held on this because I've never merged together 2 or more Reg Files into just one file which is what I am trying to do.

I'm trying to save my Default Settings at these particular locations...

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\AFD\Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\AFD\Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AFD\Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So if it's not too much to ask, could you take a look at this Reg File I made and tell me if I did it correctly? Thanks.

What I did was Export my Default Settings at those six locations above and placed them together in this Reg File...

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\AFD\Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\AFD\Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AFD\Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters]
"NV Hostname"="bold"
"DataBasePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
64,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,65,00,74,00,63,00,00,00
"NameServer"=""
"ForwardBroadcasts"=dword:00000000
"IPEnableRouter"=dword:00000000
"Domain"=""
"Hostname"="bold"
"SearchList"=""
"UseDomainNameDevolution"=dword:00000001
"EnableICMPRedirect"=dword:00000001
"DeadGWDetectDefault"=dword:00000001
"DontAddDefaultGatewayDefault"=dword:00000000
"EnableSecurityFilters"=dword:00000000
"DisableDynamicUpdate"=dword:00000001
"DhcpNameServer"="192.168.0.1 192.168.0.1"
"DhcpDomain"="domain_not_set.invalid"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\NdisWanIp]
"LLInterface"="WANARP"
"IpConfig"=hex(7):54,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,5c,00,50,00,61,00,72,00,61,00,\
6d,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,49,00,6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,66,\
00,61,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,7b,00,39,00,33,00,42,00,30,00,33,00,31,00,\
37,00,33,00,2d,00,32,00,30,00,30,00,44,00,2d,00,34,00,37,00,46,00,44,00,2d,\
00,39,00,36,00,38,00,36,00,2d,00,41,00,36,00,33,00,42,00,43,00,36,00,33,00,\
44,00,35,00,37,00,43,00,42,00,7d,00,00,00,54,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,5c,\
00,50,00,61,00,72,00,61,00,6d,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,49,00,\
6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,66,00,61,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,7b,00,43,00,33,\
00,37,00,46,00,44,00,36,00,41,00,43,00,2d,00,41,00,46,00,38,00,44,00,2d,00,\
34,00,38,00,35,00,38,00,2d,00,42,00,36,00,32,00,33,00,2d,00,32,00,41,00,39,\
00,41,00,45,00,37,00,42,00,43,00,42,00,37,00,36,00,33,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00
"NumInterfaces"=dword:00000002
"IpInterfaces"=hex:73,31,b0,93,0d,20,fd,47,96,86,a6,3b,c6,3d,57,cb,ac,d6,7f,c3,\
8d,af,58,48,b6,23,2a,9a,e7,bc,b7,63

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\{6E37F267-426E-41DE-ACA2-12E4D5CE31A1}]
"LLInterface"=""
"IpConfig"=hex(7):54,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,5c,00,50,00,61,00,72,00,61,00,\
6d,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,49,00,6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,66,\
00,61,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,7b,00,36,00,45,00,33,00,37,00,46,00,32,00,\
36,00,37,00,2d,00,34,00,32,00,36,00,45,00,2d,00,34,00,31,00,44,00,45,00,2d,\
00,41,00,43,00,41,00,32,00,2d,00,31,00,32,00,45,00,34,00,44,00,35,00,43,00,\
45,00,33,00,31,00,41,00,31,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\DNSRegisteredAdapters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{6E37F267-426E-41DE-ACA2-12E4D5CE31A1}]
"UseZeroBroadcast"=dword:00000000
"EnableDeadGWDetect"=dword:00000001
"EnableDHCP"=dword:00000001
"IPAddress"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"SubnetMask"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"DefaultGateway"=hex(7):00,00
"DefaultGatewayMetric"=hex(7):00,00
"NameServer"=""
"Domain"=""
"RegistrationEnabled"=dword:00000001
"RegisterAdapterName"=dword:00000000
"TCPAllowedPorts"=hex(7):30,00,00,00,00,00
"UDPAllowedPorts"=hex(7):30,00,00,00,00,00
"RawIPAllowedProtocols"=hex(7):30,00,00,00,00,00
"NTEContextList"=hex(7):30,00,78,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,\
32,00,00,00,00,00
"DhcpClassIdBin"=hex:
"DhcpServer"="192.168.0.1"
"Lease"=dword:00000258
"LeaseObtainedTime"=dword:4121176e
"T1"=dword:4121189a
"T2"=dword:4121197b
"LeaseTerminatesTime"=dword:412119c6
"IPAutoconfigurationAddress"="0.0.0.0"
"IPAutoconfigurationMask"="255.255.0.0"
"IPAutoconfigurationSeed"=dword:00000000
"AddressType"=dword:00000000
"DhcpIPAddress"="64.171.117.98"
"DhcpSubnetMask"="255.255.255.0"
"DhcpRetryTime"=dword:0000012c
"DhcpRetryStatus"=dword:00000000
"DhcpNameServer"="192.168.0.1 192.168.0.1"
"DhcpDefaultGateway"=hex(7):36,00,34,00,2e,00,31,00,37,00,31,00,2e,00,31,00,31,\
00,37,00,2e,00,39,00,39,00,00,00,00,00
"DhcpDomain"="domain_not_set.invalid"
"DhcpSubnetMaskOpt"=hex(7):32,00,35,00,35,00,2e,00,32,00,35,00,35,00,2e,00,32,\
00,35,00,35,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{93B03173-200D-47FD-9686-A63BC63D57CB}]
"UseZeroBroadcast"=dword:00000000
"EnableDHCP"=dword:00000000
"IPAddress"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"SubnetMask"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"DefaultGateway"=hex(7):00,00
"EnableDeadGWDetect"=dword:00000001
"DontAddDefaultGateway"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{C37FD6AC-AF8D-4858-B623-2A9AE7BCB763}]
"UseZeroBroadcast"=dword:00000000
"EnableDHCP"=dword:00000000
"IPAddress"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"SubnetMask"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"DefaultGateway"=hex(7):00,00
"EnableDeadGWDetect"=dword:00000001
"DontAddDefaultGateway"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\PersistentRoutes]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Winsock]
"UseDelayedAcceptance"=dword:00000000
"HelperDllName"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,\
6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,\
00,77,00,73,00,68,00,74,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,\
00,00
"MaxSockAddrLength"=dword:00000010
"MinSockAddrLength"=dword:00000010
"Mapping"=hex:0b,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,02,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,02,00,00,\
00,02,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,\
00,00,00,11,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters]
"NV Hostname"="bold"
"DataBasePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
64,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,65,00,74,00,63,00,00,00
"NameServer"=""
"ForwardBroadcasts"=dword:00000000
"IPEnableRouter"=dword:00000000
"Domain"=""
"Hostname"="bold"
"SearchList"=""
"UseDomainNameDevolution"=dword:00000001
"EnableICMPRedirect"=dword:00000001
"DeadGWDetectDefault"=dword:00000001
"DontAddDefaultGatewayDefault"=dword:00000000
"EnableSecurityFilters"=dword:00000000
"DisableDynamicUpdate"=dword:00000001
"DhcpNameServer"="192.168.0.1"
"DhcpDomain"="domain_not_set.invalid"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\NdisWanIp]
"LLInterface"="WANARP"
"IpConfig"=hex(7):54,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,5c,00,50,00,61,00,72,00,61,00,\
6d,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,49,00,6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,66,\
00,61,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,7b,00,39,00,33,00,42,00,30,00,33,00,31,00,\
37,00,33,00,2d,00,32,00,30,00,30,00,44,00,2d,00,34,00,37,00,46,00,44,00,2d,\
00,39,00,36,00,38,00,36,00,2d,00,41,00,36,00,33,00,42,00,43,00,36,00,33,00,\
44,00,35,00,37,00,43,00,42,00,7d,00,00,00,54,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,5c,\
00,50,00,61,00,72,00,61,00,6d,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,49,00,\
6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,66,00,61,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,7b,00,43,00,33,\
00,37,00,46,00,44,00,36,00,41,00,43,00,2d,00,41,00,46,00,38,00,44,00,2d,00,\
34,00,38,00,35,00,38,00,2d,00,42,00,36,00,32,00,33,00,2d,00,32,00,41,00,39,\
00,41,00,45,00,37,00,42,00,43,00,42,00,37,00,36,00,33,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00
"NumInterfaces"=dword:00000002
"IpInterfaces"=hex:73,31,b0,93,0d,20,fd,47,96,86,a6,3b,c6,3d,57,cb,ac,d6,7f,c3,\
8d,af,58,48,b6,23,2a,9a,e7,bc,b7,63

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\{6E37F267-426E-41DE-ACA2-12E4D5CE31A1}]
"LLInterface"=""
"IpConfig"=hex(7):54,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,5c,00,50,00,61,00,72,00,61,00,\
6d,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,49,00,6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,66,\
00,61,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,7b,00,36,00,45,00,33,00,37,00,46,00,32,00,\
36,00,37,00,2d,00,34,00,32,00,36,00,45,00,2d,00,34,00,31,00,44,00,45,00,2d,\
00,41,00,43,00,41,00,32,00,2d,00,31,00,32,00,45,00,34,00,44,00,35,00,43,00,\
45,00,33,00,31,00,41,00,31,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\DNSRegisteredAdapters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{6E37F267-426E-41DE-ACA2-12E4D5CE31A1}]
"UseZeroBroadcast"=dword:00000000
"EnableDeadGWDetect"=dword:00000001
"EnableDHCP"=dword:00000001
"IPAddress"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"SubnetMask"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"DefaultGateway"=hex(7):00,00
"DefaultGatewayMetric"=hex(7):00,00
"NameServer"=""
"Domain"=""
"RegistrationEnabled"=dword:00000001
"RegisterAdapterName"=dword:00000000
"TCPAllowedPorts"=hex(7):30,00,00,00,00,00
"UDPAllowedPorts"=hex(7):30,00,00,00,00,00
"RawIPAllowedProtocols"=hex(7):30,00,00,00,00,00
"NTEContextList"=hex(7):30,00,78,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,\
32,00,00,00,00,00
"DhcpClassIdBin"=hex:
"DhcpServer"="192.168.0.1"
"Lease"=dword:0000001e
"LeaseObtainedTime"=dword:41210a3d
"T1"=dword:41210a4c
"T2"=dword:41210a57
"LeaseTerminatesTime"=dword:41210a5b
"IPAutoconfigurationAddress"="0.0.0.0"
"IPAutoconfigurationMask"="255.255.0.0"
"IPAutoconfigurationSeed"=dword:00000000
"AddressType"=dword:00000000
"DhcpIPAddress"="192.168.1.64"
"DhcpSubnetMask"="255.255.0.0"
"DhcpRetryTime"=dword:00000000
"DhcpRetryStatus"=dword:00000001
"DhcpNameServer"="192.168.0.1"
"DhcpDefaultGateway"=hex(7):31,00,39,00,32,00,2e,00,31,00,36,00,38,00,2e,00,30,\
00,2e,00,31,00,00,00,00,00
"DhcpDomain"="domain_not_set.invalid"
"DhcpSubnetMaskOpt"=hex(7):32,00,35,00,35,00,2e,00,32,00,35,00,35,00,2e,00,30,\
00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{93B03173-200D-47FD-9686-A63BC63D57CB}]
"UseZeroBroadcast"=dword:00000000
"EnableDHCP"=dword:00000000
"IPAddress"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"SubnetMask"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"DefaultGateway"=hex(7):00,00
"EnableDeadGWDetect"=dword:00000001
"DontAddDefaultGateway"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{C37FD6AC-AF8D-4858-B623-2A9AE7BCB763}]
"UseZeroBroadcast"=dword:00000000
"EnableDHCP"=dword:00000000
"IPAddress"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"SubnetMask"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"DefaultGateway"=hex(7):00,00
"EnableDeadGWDetect"=dword:00000001
"DontAddDefaultGateway"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\PersistentRoutes]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Winsock]
"UseDelayedAcceptance"=dword:00000000
"HelperDllName"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,\
6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,\
00,77,00,73,00,68,00,74,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,\
00,00
"MaxSockAddrLength"=dword:00000010
"MinSockAddrLength"=dword:00000010
"Mapping"=hex:0b,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,02,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,02,00,00,\
00,02,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,\
00,00,00,11,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters]
"NV Hostname"="bold"
"DataBasePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
64,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,65,00,74,00,63,00,00,00
"NameServer"=""
"ForwardBroadcasts"=dword:00000000
"IPEnableRouter"=dword:00000000
"Domain"=""
"Hostname"="bold"
"SearchList"=""
"UseDomainNameDevolution"=dword:00000001
"EnableICMPRedirect"=dword:00000001
"DeadGWDetectDefault"=dword:00000001
"DontAddDefaultGatewayDefault"=dword:00000000
"EnableSecurityFilters"=dword:00000000
"DisableDynamicUpdate"=dword:00000001
"DhcpNameServer"="192.168.0.1 192.168.0.1"
"DhcpDomain"="domain_not_set.invalid"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\NdisWanIp]
"LLInterface"="WANARP"
"IpConfig"=hex(7):54,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,5c,00,50,00,61,00,72,00,61,00,\
6d,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,49,00,6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,66,\
00,61,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,7b,00,39,00,33,00,42,00,30,00,33,00,31,00,\
37,00,33,00,2d,00,32,00,30,00,30,00,44,00,2d,00,34,00,37,00,46,00,44,00,2d,\
00,39,00,36,00,38,00,36,00,2d,00,41,00,36,00,33,00,42,00,43,00,36,00,33,00,\
44,00,35,00,37,00,43,00,42,00,7d,00,00,00,54,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,5c,\
00,50,00,61,00,72,00,61,00,6d,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,49,00,\
6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,66,00,61,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,7b,00,43,00,33,\
00,37,00,46,00,44,00,36,00,41,00,43,00,2d,00,41,00,46,00,38,00,44,00,2d,00,\
34,00,38,00,35,00,38,00,2d,00,42,00,36,00,32,00,33,00,2d,00,32,00,41,00,39,\
00,41,00,45,00,37,00,42,00,43,00,42,00,37,00,36,00,33,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00
"NumInterfaces"=dword:00000002
"IpInterfaces"=hex:73,31,b0,93,0d,20,fd,47,96,86,a6,3b,c6,3d,57,cb,ac,d6,7f,c3,\
8d,af,58,48,b6,23,2a,9a,e7,bc,b7,63

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\{6E37F267-426E-41DE-ACA2-12E4D5CE31A1}]
"LLInterface"=""
"IpConfig"=hex(7):54,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,5c,00,50,00,61,00,72,00,61,00,\
6d,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,49,00,6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,66,\
00,61,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,7b,00,36,00,45,00,33,00,37,00,46,00,32,00,\
36,00,37,00,2d,00,34,00,32,00,36,00,45,00,2d,00,34,00,31,00,44,00,45,00,2d,\
00,41,00,43,00,41,00,32,00,2d,00,31,00,32,00,45,00,34,00,44,00,35,00,43,00,\
45,00,33,00,31,00,41,00,31,00,7d,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\DNSRegisteredAdapters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{6E37F267-426E-41DE-ACA2-12E4D5CE31A1}]
"UseZeroBroadcast"=dword:00000000
"EnableDeadGWDetect"=dword:00000001
"EnableDHCP"=dword:00000001
"IPAddress"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"SubnetMask"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"DefaultGateway"=hex(7):00,00
"DefaultGatewayMetric"=hex(7):00,00
"NameServer"=""
"Domain"=""
"RegistrationEnabled"=dword:00000001
"RegisterAdapterName"=dword:00000000
"TCPAllowedPorts"=hex(7):30,00,00,00,00,00
"UDPAllowedPorts"=hex(7):30,00,00,00,00,00
"RawIPAllowedProtocols"=hex(7):30,00,00,00,00,00
"NTEContextList"=hex(7):30,00,78,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,\
32,00,00,00,00,00
"DhcpClassIdBin"=hex:
"DhcpServer"="192.168.0.1"
"Lease"=dword:00000258
"LeaseObtainedTime"=dword:4120cd71
"T1"=dword:4120ce9d
"T2"=dword:4120cf7e
"LeaseTerminatesTime"=dword:4120cfc9
"IPAutoconfigurationAddress"="0.0.0.0"
"IPAutoconfigurationMask"="255.255.0.0"
"IPAutoconfigurationSeed"=dword:00000000
"AddressType"=dword:00000000
"DhcpIPAddress"="66.120.118.250"
"DhcpSubnetMask"="255.255.255.0"
"DhcpRetryTime"=dword:0000012c
"DhcpRetryStatus"=dword:00000000
"DhcpNameServer"="192.168.0.1 192.168.0.1"
"DhcpDefaultGateway"=hex(7):36,00,36,00,2e,00,31,00,32,00,30,00,2e,00,31,00,31,\
00,38,00,2e,00,32,00,34,00,39,00,00,00,00,00
"DhcpDomain"="domain_not_set.invalid"
"DhcpSubnetMaskOpt"=hex(7):32,00,35,00,35,00,2e,00,32,00,35,00,35,00,2e,00,32,\
00,35,00,35,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{93B03173-200D-47FD-9686-A63BC63D57CB}]
"UseZeroBroadcast"=dword:00000000
"EnableDHCP"=dword:00000000
"IPAddress"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"SubnetMask"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"DefaultGateway"=hex(7):00,00
"EnableDeadGWDetect"=dword:00000001
"DontAddDefaultGateway"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{C37FD6AC-AF8D-4858-B623-2A9AE7BCB763}]
"UseZeroBroadcast"=dword:00000000
"EnableDHCP"=dword:00000000
"IPAddress"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"SubnetMask"=hex(7):30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,2e,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"DefaultGateway"=hex(7):00,00
"EnableDeadGWDetect"=dword:00000001
"DontAddDefaultGateway"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\PersistentRoutes]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Winsock]
"UseDelayedAcceptance"=dword:00000000
"HelperDllName"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,\
6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,\
00,77,00,73,00,68,00,74,00,63,00,70,00,69,00,70,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,\
00,00
"MaxSockAddrLength"=dword:00000010
"MinSockAddrLength"=dword:00000010
"Mapping"=hex:0b,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,02,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,06,00,00,00,02,00,00,\
00,02,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,11,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,\
00,00,00,11,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,00,00


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Wait a minute. It just dawned on me. A moderator or administrator had to have been the one to move this thread from Tweaks and Tips. 

That means that he or she would have had to of taken the time to read my post before moving it...right? ...But didn't have an answer for my question? I'm sure any moderator or administrator here could answer that question. 

Must have been more important to him or her to put the post in its proper place than it was to help me.


----------

